# Record Iphone, problème bien complexe



## figoluxe (9 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je vous expose mon problème. J'étais en train de réaliser un entretien avec quelqu'un en enregistrant le tout sur mon Iphone à l'aide l'application record.
J'ai du enregistrer pendant environ une heure  puis l'enregistrement s'est interrompu suite à la réception d'un appel mais visiblement il à tout de même était sauvegardé.
Le problème est le suivant, lorsque je réécoute cet enregistrement il se bloque à 8minutes du début et c'est le seul passage où il y a du son pourtant il m'indique que le fichier dure 1h07min.

Comment puis récupérer ce fichier dans son intégralité ? Est un gros problème et dois-je plutôt refaire l'enregistrement ?

merci de vos conseils qui peut-être m'apporteront une issue positive.

P.


----------

